# jEditorPane und getSelectionStart()



## mr.deaht (7. Nov 2004)

Hi. Ich will herausfinden, an welcher stelle sich der cursor im text befindet. Dies mache ich normaler weise mit getSelectionStart(). Aber leider liefert mir der befehl den cursor wert ohne den html code zu berücksichtigen. Ich brauche aber für eine funktion die angabe mit der berücksichtigung der html tags. Wie mach ich das.


----------



## Sky (8. Nov 2004)

getSelectionStart() liefert Dir natürlich den Wert ohne html zurück, weil es sich bei html nur um eine Bespreibung handelt, wie der Text aussehen soll (markup-language)
Wenn Du den gesamten Text haben willst, so musst Du in dein Document rein schauen.


----------



## mr.deaht (8. Nov 2004)

Un wie mach ich das . Wie bekomme ich aus dem document die aktuelle cursor position??


----------

